# Questions about grafting a baby



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm just curious everyone's thoughts and if anyone has done this before.

We had a first timer abort 3 weeks early, and she is in serious mourning. It's been 3 days and kinda feels like the first day. It's to the point, my husband suggested we try to find a newborn and graft it onto her. 

My only worry about this at all is she doesn't have much of an udder. BUT she has milk, he milked her a little and said she's holding her milk.
Also a baby would have had to have colostrum..

Just an idea, he said he's done it with goats back home and he has experience with horses too.

She's just absolutely miserable and looking everywhere for her babies ♥ Can't get her more than 10 feet from the barn or she seems to panic even more.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I think it's a good idea. I would think you would have to be willing to bottle feed the baby if she doesn't take it though.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Dayna said:


> I think it's a good idea. I would think you would have to be willing to bottle feed the baby if she doesn't take it though.


Exactly, and that's what I told my husband. The good thing is I am a stay at home mom, so I can go out and milk her, or hold her so baby can nurse.

I've heard tricks like using a little vicks vapor rub on the kid's tail, and a tiny bit by mom's nose to mask the smell. 
Rubbing mom's milk on the baby and around the tail, etc.

If there is at least a 75% chance this would work, then I'll try to find a baby that we can get for her in the next 24 hours, and we'll work on milking her to make her milk come in more.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

<<Candice>>....... You are the BEST GOAT MOMMA IN THE WORLD!!! You have a "HEART OF GOLD" !


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Yes, I would do that. Poor girl, I'm so sorry this happened.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I have successfully grafted. Heard it is not real easy but if you have some of the "passing" you should have no problem


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

kelebek said:


> I have successfully grafted. Heard it is not real easy but if you have some of the "passing" you should have no problem


Thanks! She is still having a lot of discharge and losing placenta <she'll lose it as her uterus closes per the vet since she never actually started a true labor>.

I milked her tonight, she has good milk considering she was 3 weeks early.

She's still crying and looking for her babies ♥ when I milked her out a little she was nipping at my coat gently and wanting to lick me and stood perfectly so I could milk her, moving her leg out of the way.

I called the breeder we bought her from and he said they have 4 but not sure his wife will let them go yet, he'll have her call me when she gets home from church. 
Fingers crossed, I think with a little work she'll take to a baby as badly as she's crying and looking for hers.

Let's say we happen to find a baby, what would be the best way to do it? 
Since we don't have placenta, but I could get some of the discharge from her rear end to rub on the baby's tail area if that would help? She has been licking and cleaning the discharge out of the hay <she searches the bedding for it and for her babies ♥>.

Or try a little vapor rub on her nose and on babies rear end?

I wonder what the chances are of a bottle baby adapting to going back to a mama?


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Poor momma. Kelebek is right, if you have some passing the fresher the better you have a good shot. We did it with cattle too, rubbed it on that baby and that worked. If she still has discharge you could try that first, then use vapor rub if you can't get the other to work. Good luck, I hope she can get a baby to call her own.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

HoosierShadow said:


> Thanks! She is still having a lot of discharge and losing placenta <she'll lose it as her uterus closes per the vet since she never actually started a true labor>.
> 
> I milked her tonight, she has good milk considering she was 3 weeks early.
> 
> ...


I've never grafted a baby, but my guess would be don't just being the baby in the stall and be like here's your baby! Lol I'd say to bring her to the baby that's somewhere that she hasn't looked. But yeah I'd say get some discharge and rub it on the baby, hopefully that'll do the trick! And if you do find one, pictures pleeeeease? 
Good luck and I'm so sorry about her loosing it:/


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

when they are mourning like that abd looking for a kid i find you dont even have to convince them to take the foster kid, they take to them straightaway, you may only have to hold her once or twice or not at all. good luck!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much! Yeah Keren, as badly as she's mourning I think she'll take to a baby. She's super easy to mess with around the udder, and calm when your doing it. When I was milking her out this evening, she moved her legs out of the way and was watching me while gently wanting to nibble on me.

Emilie - Trust me if I find one, lots of pictures, and of course I'd probably end up sleeping in the stall next to them LOL I told my husband if we find a baby I need to buy a safe space heater so I can sleep out there. I was being serious...he thought I was kidding lol


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

HoosierShadow said:


> Thanks so much! Yeah Keren, as badly as she's mourning I think she'll take to a baby. She's super easy to mess with around the udder, and calm when your doing it. When I was milking her out this evening, she moved her legs out of the way and was watching me while gently wanting to nibble on me.
> 
> Emilie - Trust me if I find one, lots of pictures, and of course I'd probably end up sleeping in the stall next to them LOL I told my husband if we find a baby I need to buy a safe space heater so I can sleep out there. I was being serious...he thought I was kidding lol


Lol well, sounds like when my aunt took me Huntin, she said she'd spoil me in the stand and I'd be confused. Well I was just that! She's smoking, drinking captain Morgan and diet coke, with a gas heater on, WITH PILLOWS AND A BLANKET!!!!!  haha I thought she was kidding..


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Emilie - LOL!!! Sounds like a blast!


Well, we found a baby! I am going to go get him in the morning! He was born yesterday, a triplet. He's on mom, so he got his colostrum, and is doing fine. They sent me some pics and he looks nice, very cute face. 

I'm going to milk her before I go to bed, and encourage her to eat more through the night. 

When I get him here, what would be the best thing to do, introduce them and see what she does? Or use a glove and smear some of her discharge on his rear end and on him? Should I take a rag and rub her with it then rub him with it? 
Or try the vicks and put a tiny bit on her nose and on his tail? 

I don't want to screw this up. We both think she'll take to having a baby really well, especially how she's acting.


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Is there any chance you still have the baby she lost? Was it formed with hair? If you still have it and it had hair I would take the hide and lay it on the boy and introduce that way. Stay close by incase she rejects and does it in a mean way. If you dont have the hide I would try putting some of her afterbirth if you have that.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

kristinatucker said:


> Is there any chance you still have the baby she lost? Was it formed with hair? If you still have it and it had hair I would take the hide and lay it on the boy and introduce that way. Stay close by incase she rejects and does it in a mean way. If you dont have the hide I would try putting some of her afterbirth if you have that.


Thanks, we buried the babies. Since she wasn't in labor, her placenta has been coming out in pieces as the uterus has been shrinking. She's had a LOT of discharge especially since I gave her lute yesterday morning, so I could rub some of that on the baby.

I'll definitely be in the stall with them making sure all is well.

I pray she bonds with the baby. One way or another...we get this baby she HAS to feed it, whether I have to hold her to let him nurse, or bottle feed him her milk. But I think with some work and patience, she'll be fine. Fingers crossed, because I don't know if I can take another heartbreaking day of her crying and searching. It's so sad.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

i would definately smear some discharge on baby - on head, down the back line, and hiney - then if he still rejects - put her on the milk stand and allow baby to nurse .... might take a few days of every couple hours of nursing - but she will get it. I had a doe - gave birth to twins - i took both at birth and was milking. a doe kidded two weeks later - single - died at a week old - started milking full time - two weeks aftere that - another doe kidded - let that doe keep her kids. those kids nursed off of all 3 dams with NO issues - it was hilarious!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh my, all of you that have grafted kids on to another goat must have some kind of gift. I have yet to get a kid and mother to except each other. I have done it with cows and cats but have never been able to with a goat. I even bought a kid for one doe and for 3 whole months had to hold her by her horns so the kid could eat. I say yes be willing to have a bottle baby. I had a doe loose her kid a few months back and another doe have trips but was getting sore and not letting any kid nurse from her, tryed to give the one doe one kid, was not gonna happen, so now I am the middle person lol, I milk, put in a bottle, then feed the baby. Life is so fun when you have goats lol.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I agree, smear the baby with discharge.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Jessica84 said:


> Oh my, all of you that have grafted kids on to another goat must have some kind of gift. I have yet to get a kid and mother to except each other. I have done it with cows and cats but have never been able to with a goat. I even bought a kid for one doe and for 3 whole months had to hold her by her horns so the kid could eat. I say yes be willing to have a bottle baby. I had a doe loose her kid a few months back and another doe have trips but was getting sore and not letting any kid nurse from her, tryed to give the one doe one kid, was not gonna happen, so now I am the middle person lol, I milk, put in a bottle, then feed the baby. Life is so fun when you have goats lol.


This is what I am afraid of, but she's different than our other goats, I don't know how to explain it. My husband had to graft babies onto other mama's when he was a kid growing up in Mexico <his dad raises a huge herd of goats>. He has to do it with horses occassionally.
So we're praying she takes to the baby. I'll smear everything I can on that baby, and try every trick and pray.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Please please pleaseeeeee let us know how things go, and of course pictures when the two bond, 
this is what my thoughts are: the baby is gunna be cute, she's going to love him more than anything, happy ever after!! haha.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Ok did I read it right, you were able to find a baby??? Oh I hope so. Keep us posted, we'll pray for a great outcome.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

clearwtrbeach said:


> Ok did I read it right, you were able to find a baby??? Oh I hope so. Keep us posted, we'll pray for a great outcome.


That's the way I read it!!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Updates please!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I just came in to make something to eat and warm up. We got him and got him home, he slept on my son's lap and was quiet all the way home. 
He's sooooo cute  He was born on Saturday, a triplet. He's a big boy.

Naturally he did NOT want to nurse for me. OMG I tried everything lil stinker! 
Guess what? My husband walks in, puts him right up to the teat and he was like a pro going at it! 
I tickled his rump, I put the teat in his mouth, squirted milk in his mouth, etc. But I smelled like vicks no matter how much I tried to clean my hands.
He nursed both sides until he was full.

Star is scared of him, bless her heart. She talks to him and is much calmer although she wants out of the stall and lets that be known, but she does respond to him in that low, soft tone.
She's not sure if she wants to butt him, she's just not sure what to do with him.
But she let him nurse just fine, moved her leg to let him nurse both sides.

I rubbed her milk on his head, along his back and all over his tail, my husband rubbed discharge all over him <OMG it stinks lol>.

Since she can't be alone with him, I put my wire dog crate in the stall, filled it with warm hay for bedding, and put him in there, he's got a sweater on, but I'm going to try and make him a different sweater to fit better since he is a boy...lol

This is a start, and I pray it works out. We won't allow her buddy to be in the stall next to her at all, and will probably not let anyone in that stall tonight.

I'll get some pictures later, I'm ready to eat lunch after all that driving haha


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Sounds all is better so yaaaaaaaaaaay!


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

GREAT! Hope they continue to bond even through the kennel and its a great match!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm eagerly reading this in hopes that I'll check in and see that it worked! I hope that after you get some lunch that you post a pic of the little kid.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

I'm so happy for you! Hoping it works out!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

yes keep us posted how you make out. Praying she accepts without to much fuss..


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> I just came in to make something to eat and warm up. We got him and got him home, he slept on my son's lap and was quiet all the way home.
> He's sooooo cute  He was born on Saturday, a triplet. He's a big boy.
> 
> Naturally he did NOT want to nurse for me. OMG I tried everything lil stinker!
> ...


Congrats! I hope she falls in love with him soon. Glad to hear she lets him nurse but I am sure it was a shock to have him all of a sudden when she had been looking for one for a bit now. I would say after a few days she would probably stop trying to think about butting him.

Oh on a side note I have learned in the past when a ewe lost one of her lambs and I stepped in to try to get it to breathe and got covered in her birth scent. . . Well any time I tried to check on her other lamb that silly Ewe tried to get me to nurse!!! She also followed me around crying (lecturing) at me to get back to her side. One thing I always suggest if someone thinks they are going to need to graft a baby is when your doe or ewe has a birth rub a rag in the scent juices (best way I can say it) and put it in a zip lock bag and freeze it. I do this in the barn stuff refrig and label the bag with the doe or ewe's name on it and year so if anything happens and we need to put a different baby on someone we can thaw rag and place on the new baby. Just an idea for the future, but I hope you never need it again!

Can't wait to see those cute nice quality pictures you do so well of this new baby!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

So far so good  The dog crate is working out GREAT. I put about 2 flakes of hay in there and have it higher around the sides, so he has a little pocket he sleeps in. 
I went out about an hour ago to get him out to nurse, and afterwards, he went back in to lay down, so he's got it figured out 

I feel safe him being in there, so he won't get stepped on, or butted. 
She hasn't tried to hurt him, but she gets a little freaked out if he comes near her, and she'll put her head down like she's going to butt him for a few brief seconds, mostly if he makes a quick move. All I have to do is gently say her name and she backs off.

I'm using vapor rub on his tail area and her nose every time we get him out. 
He's getting the hang of nursing on her pretty well now, so that's a relief. 
She will stand really good to let him nurse as long as I'm holding her. an arm on her shoulder and lots of praise seems to be working. BUT, we'll see what happens in the coming days.

They are seperated from the other goats, we're not letting anyone in the main part of the barn, although soon we'll have to put another doe in the stall next to her when they are ready to kid.
She can't really see the other goats either. Hoping by keeping them seperated and in a small stall this will help.

He's such a little cutie.

I wasn't able to get any really good pics, it's hard to get far enough away from him with my camera to get a decent pic in the stall. Plus, every time I wanted to get a pic, he was curled up sleeping lol

Here are a few.

My son named him, Junior.

We let him out in the barn aisle for a moment to explore and stretch his legs



























He's snuggled into his hay bed 









Star sniffs him










Then she puts her head like this, as if she wants to butt him for a brief moment but not sure she wants to touch him <she's really unsure about him, poor girl>.
All I have to do is say her name and she backs off









The stall set up. It's a little cramped, but Star has plenty of room. The stall is about 5 to 5 1/4ft. wide and about 7ft. long. That's a medium size dog crate. Wish I had a smaller one.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

He is the cutest thing!!! They seem happy too! I hope he grows on her.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

He is beautiful, I sure hope that they bond.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It's 5:30am and here I am lol I'm thawing out after waking up at 4am, and going out to nurse him and spend a little time. He nursed several times, not sure if he is getting as full as he wants, but he wasn't crying and when he finally went to lay down he seemed content.
I know it'll take some time to get her milk production up. He's pooping like crazy, lots of yellow poo on his butt, so hopefully as long as that keeps up then that's a good sign he's getting enough. He's still a little clumsy on the teat too.

He's soooo sweet...OMG. I feel so bad for him being taken away from his mama <would have happened anyway>.
But we'll love on him as much as we can 

Star does okay with him but she still doesn't really like him, she will run and hide under the hay feeder to get away from him, but she's fine when he nurses. I don't have to hold her to get her to nurse him. But I do usually just put a hand on her and talk to her and praise her that seems to help. I can talk to her calmly and put my hand out when he's walking around in front of me/her, and she respects and doesn't get mean or crazy. I pray that doesn't change.
As long as she'll feed him he'll be fine, especially when he has more babies to play with.

Eventually Madison and her baby will be in the stall next to them and we have pallet stall dividers so they'll be able to sniff and see each other 

BTW, I'm not doubting at all that Star was butted and caused her to abort. I saw Madison charge Star's buddy, SP, during my 12:30am check and she pinned her against the wall  I had to yell at Madison to leave her alone.

There's a slight chance SP could be pregnant for April babies, so tomorrow no matter what, they are going to be seperated, this is ridiculous


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

I wanna congratulate you for what your doing Candice! People with a true, kind, and loving heart like you are "FAR and FEW"!! I hope and Pray that you can catch a break soon....youve been through the ringer dealing with all the unfortunate issues lately.. Even though i dont have any preggos at the moment..i can for sure relate with the aggravation of the very aggressive head butting..My queen is RUTHLESS!!! She's the one with the straight up horns that i tapped up and stuck a feather in her horns a while back...lol...She doesnt just push, and slam when she gets the notion...she holds her head down and tries to like ram her horns into whatever shes after...Im scared every morning when i go out that im gonna find one of my girls badly hurt or worse from her!....but shes as sweet as she can be to people and we love her!! I tried seperating her several times...and when i did her and all of the other goats wouldnt stop screaming..The other 5 girls that are with her even tried to jump the fence to get to her when i took her away...I dont know what to do with her..Im sure the first thing everyone will say is > get rid of her...even though thats the ultimate answer..i dont think i can...shes my first goat and im very attached to her... If you come up with ANY ideas OR suggestions with your head butting issues...>>PLEASE share them with me!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

fd123 said:


> I wanna congratulate you for what your doing Candice! People with a true, kind, and loving heart like you are "FAR and FEW"!! I hope and Pray that you can catch a break soon....youve been through the ringer dealing with all the unfortunate issues lately.. Even though i dont have any preggos at the moment..i can for sure relate with the aggravation of the very aggressive head butting..My queen is RUTHLESS!!! She's the one with the straight up horns that i tapped up and stuck a feather in her horns a while back...lol...She doesnt just push, and slam when she gets the notion...she holds her head down and tries to like ram her horns into whatever shes after...Im scared every morning when i go out that im gonna find one of my girls badly hurt or worse from her!....but shes as sweet as she can be to people and we love her!! I tried seperating her several times...and when i did her and all of the other goats wouldnt stop screaming..The other 5 girls that are with her even tried to jump the fence to get to her when i took her away...I dont know what to do with her..Im sure the first thing everyone will say is > get rid of her...even though thats the ultimate answer..i dont think i can...shes my first goat and im very attached to her... If you come up with ANY ideas OR suggestions with your head butting issues...>>PLEASE share them with me!!


Thanks, I appreciate it  She may not completely bond with him, but as long as she is feeding him without issue, that's good enough for me. I go out, let him out and he immediately goes over to her and she'll stand to let him nurse. BUT, when he's done if he tries to 'wonder' around her she freaks out... imagine a woman afraid of a mouse trying to get on the chair - except she tries to get away from him and hide under the hay feeder. It's actually kind of funny how scared she is of him, I honestly didn't expect that.

Isn't it funny how mean the herd queen can be to the others, and when you seperate them, they all get upset?
You'd think the others would be claiming victory!
I have no solution, sure wish I did 
Madison isn't even our herd queen! Snow White is the boss lady. She can be mean, she'll chase down a goat, she'll even bite - we had a puppy for a while, she was great with the goats, but kept sneaking off under the fence, so we had to rehome her - Snow White would chase her down and try to bite her. 
The difference with Snow White is, she can be brutal, but if I say her name she STOPS. 
Madison won't stop. I had to scream at her to back off from SP, had to smack her rump  
Madison isn't an aggressive doe, but she was born here, and there's always a difference in does who are born there vs. ones who are not. especially considering SP is stuck with Ithma <Madison's mama>, Madison, and then Madison's Feb twins.

Snow White will run everyone out of the barn, so we seperated the sleeping area with pallets, and she has a little sleeping area she can go into. So she is staying out of trouble, and they can all see each other.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm sorry about Madison. Been there, done that  Gladly no one miscarried, we were very lucky.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Hoosier, I'm so glad the cute baby is getting to nurse and adapt. It's only been a short time, she may be more tolerant soon.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I am so glad it seems to be working out for them. It may take a little time but my thought is if she is letting him nurse she will come around to being nice to him. Does she seem less moody


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow, I have had about 3-4 texts about baby goats since we got Junior. I forgot to take the ad down until a few minutes ago on craigslist.
I feel bad, there is someone with a newborn that the first time mama won't accept 

We feel confident with Star letting him nurse without a fight, I'm praying that won't change.
He's such a little darling, omg ♥
We'll just keep working with them and encouraging her and showing her he's not an alien and won't eat anything but her milk lol

She still doesn't have a great appetite, I did give her an injection of B-Complex late last night. I'm keeping her feeder full of grain, changing it out every so often and giving her fresh <the other goats eat what she doesn't eat just fine>. Changing out her hay. She gets a good alfalfa mix, and clover mix. 
We're trying to get her milk production up. I'm not sure what else I could give her to help, I honestly don't think she'd eat BOSS. She didn't like it over the spring or summer.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well since I am sleep deprived and still awake....thought I'd update lol

She's still letting him nurse as much as he wants. But otherwise she wants nothing to do with him. She does sniff him and I am certain her scent is on his butt, as she didn't act upset.
But the minute he's done and wants to investigate her, she tries to hide and gets really freaked out. I just try to keep her calm, she responds really well to me.

B-Complex shot didn't make much different in her appetite, so tonight I gave her a shot of Thiamine instead, and gave her some fresh grain and she already has alfalfa hay that she picks at. She seems to drink okay, but I may pick up some electrolytes tomorrow.
I'm also going to give her a couple of tums, figure it wouldn't hurt to give her some vitamin C.

I'm still going out every 3 hours to get him to nurse. I'm hoping with getting her appetite to improve, she'll pick up on milk production. I know that won't happen overnight.

So, we're going to supplement the little guy a few times a day. I posted about this in the goat management section because I figured more people might see it there that may not visit this section.
We use skim milk ourselves, but have some evaporated goat milk that my husband was given that they use on the horse farm for foals who need supplemented.
I hope it won't hurt him, it said for whole milk to go half/half w/water, so I did that, and fed it to him in a syringe, which he did fine with. 
So we'll let him nurse real good, and then do the supplements.
I'd love for him to be able to use this goat milk, but I'll have to find out where it was purchased so I can get more.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well I went out about 12:30am last night and ended up spending an hour in the barn, let Junior bounce and play, and visited with the preggos too.
Star's appetite seems to be improving, for grain anyway. She still picks at the hay.
I got some Ivermectin horse wormer yesterday so I gave that to her last night.
Her eyelids are good but with all the stress I'm sure she needs the wormer, just wish I was able to get it sooner.

Anyway, when I went out she kind of has me thrown off. I don't know if she is starting to get used to him and is a little more calm and curious or if she feels a little bad. I'm sure she's fine and I worry too much. She was sniffing him a lot more and more curious about him than I've ever seen her be thus far. 
He'd bounce around her <he was playing with me mostly lol>, and she wasn't freaking out like before, she'd just kind of sniff him as he played.
She only ran from him maybe 1x, she doesn't like him sniffing her legs lol

Same with the last time I went out, she was the same way. 
I can't help but worry because of all she's been through, but she's chewing cud, and drinking water, etc. 
I think to ease my worries I'll take her temp when I go out.

I think the reason I am so worried is because her discharge is so different. It's kind of goo-like and not bloody. The vet said it most likely wouldn't be normal, or at least what we're used too seeing and that her uterus is contracting and cleaning itself out, and it's pushing all the ick out of her.
The discharge stinks, but there is no foul smell coming from her. The discharge is an off white color, and kind of leaks out when she squats or when he nurses.

Should I be concerned about it? Yes, I find lots fo ways to keep myself worrying over everything.

Anyway, I hope she is just getting used to him especially since I can tell she smells her scent all over him.
Those last 2 feedings were just so encouraging. If this keeps up, then we might be able to do away with the dog crate sooner than I thought. BUT, I want him to grow a little more and get a little more size to him first and we'll do it gradually.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I took my camera out with me when I went to let him nurse and take care of the other goats too.
My camera takes huge video files even in low quality so it takes forever to upload. However, I did upload one, I'll upload more so after I take a nap I can share.

It's hard to get pictures because of the dog crate being in the way.

What do you guys think?


__
https://flic.kr/p/8341812563

BTW, don't mind his sweater, I had to cut it to fit him while he was wearing it and when he bounces around it twists on him LOL I'm going to make him a better one this evening lol


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

Awww, looks like she's really taking to him!

I had a FF last year not take to her own babies, she would not stand to feed them and I couldn't leave them with her or she tried to kill them, I held her for all the feeding for two weeks straight. Then one day it was like a light switch went on for her and she was a perfect mom after that. So I bet your girl will be just fine with her adopted kid! He is so cute BTW! Great job!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I think she is coming along great. Looks like she is accepting him pretty good. I am a newbie to but it looks good to me. I think I would remove the crate during the day for a few hours and let them be together a little more.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

They look so good together!!! She appears to be sweet and loving with him so I hope she keeps it up! Good work!!!

And he is just soooo cute!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> What do you guys think?


It looked like she let him drink. Was he nursing? If she's doing that
without you holding her, then that might be it. Game over.


----------



## sblueram6 (Nov 19, 2009)

i just catch the doe peeing and catch some and pore down babys back . works for me .


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I think you did a good thing by giving her that baby. It looks like he's filling the hole in her heart.


----------



## Brooks-of-Judah (Oct 1, 2012)

Looks to me like she's accepted him! Congratulations!
I got my Hoegger's Goat Supply catalog yesterday, and I noticed they now carry a bottle of something that helps goats "mother up"....it's supposed to help them bond with a foster-kid. I had never seen that before.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks 

Tenacross - she doesn't need to be held to nurse him. The first 2 days she'd get a little jittery and dance around him/try to hide but all I'd have to do is either say her name in a positive way and she'd stop, or I'd just put my hand on her neck/shoulder and she'd settle right down.

She is definitely more curious and constantly checking him out. She talks to him more now too.
He's very bouncy, and she's no longer freaking out when he touches her or bounces towards her.

Here's another video from this morning:

__
https://flic.kr/p/8342322325

She has a much better appetite now, eating her grain so much better, and hay, although she still doesn't want alfalfa, just wants the clover hay she's used to getting.

I took them outside for about 20-25 minutes, but think we'll wait a few days before we attempt it again.
She wants to forget about him and acts totally opposite than she does in the video - she just wants to be away from him. So I had to put her back on the leash and hand walk her around the back yard with him adventuring behind us..okay so we spent more time following the little stinker around lol 
I tied her to a post and gave her some space, and she wanted to dance around him, but then finally calmed down was sniffing him and allowing him to nurse and jump on her, etc.
Of course I did get some pictures, I'll post some later when I get a chance.

Back inside she was a little jittery, but she calmed down just fine. I can't leave him out with the water bucket she has I'm afraid the silly boy will jump in it.
But after they went back in, she got a long drink and I set it in the barn aisle and put him in the dog crate <he was sleepy>, left the door open so he could come out with her if he wants.
My kids will be home in a few minutes so I'll have my son check on them and offer her some water.
My husband is supposed to bring me some water buckets that are smaller that I can hang on the wall and not worry about babies going swimming!

like shibby said last night the change in her with him was like a lightswitch. She still has a ways to go, but IMO for a first timer who has never been around babies since she was a kid, and didn't get to bond with a baby the first few days, I think she's doing great. Such a HUGE change for her to have to learn to accept.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> I think you did a good thing by giving her that baby. It looks like he's filling the hole in her heart.


Thanks! I am determined to make this work, and patience has been the key, she responds so very well to me, honestly, it surprised me how much she likes me now lol

Brooks - that is very interesting! I'll have to check it out if I get my catalog in the mail, if not I'll have to look on line and get some info about it, you definitely never know when something like that will come in handy!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I'm so glad things are going better for you!! As I was reading the post about water my thought was a smaller bucket you could hang- but wait I kept reading and saw you already knew that/


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I thought I'd update here today.

Today Star and Junior are free to roam in the main goat pen/barn area! So far they are doing great, BUT, the other girls are back in the woods. When I first let Star out she was butting heads with Madison's 11mo twins. Since Star has been gone those girls think they are 'hot poo' lol
I have no doubt Star will gain back her status.
Star's buddy, SP is quiet these days, but so far she was the only one that wanted to butt Junior 
When they come back from the woods I'll see what's going on.

So far Star has been very attentive to him, and staying with him. She wanted to go to the woods to browse soooo badly, but didn't want to leave him, so I am very proud of her 
They were laying in the warm sun, but went back into the barn.

I wanted to start this transition when he was about 2 weeks old <2 weeks old tomrorow>, and when our two 'meannie' goats were seperated from the herd --- one just kidded Mon and the other is due today, that away it gives Star and Junior a chance to get back in the mix with the others.

I'm just worried about Star wanting to pick a fight with Ithma, who is due a week from Sunday and doesn't want any part of the bullying, so I'll have to keep an eye on things.


----------

